# Feet, feet and more feet



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I know my guys love chicken feet. Are duck and turkey feet as good for them as chicken feet? Are they kind of interchangeable or would there be some major differences? I am not even sure I can get duck or turkey feet but I might have some sources but I figured I would ask here first.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

OT I know, but a lot of people in my yahoo raw food group like chix feet.
Why do you feed it? Is it a treat or is it like feeding beef tripe?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Chicken feet are very high in cartilage - very good for dogs joints.

I would be wary of turkey feet simply because turkeys are older when butchered and the feet might be alot tougher than chix.

Ducks should be younger than turkeys when butchered so I would probably select them over turkey.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Thanks, Lauri. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ah, I see, good to know


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I just ordered our first chicken feet. I can't wait to see what the dogs do with them....I already warned DH about the order so he doesn't open up a box and get a scare that I'm starting vodoo or something.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

I have one dog that likes them and one that won't touch them. I have to say it's a little morbid the first time, watching the dog eating them with finger-like toes hanging out of their mouths


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Are they considered more like a supplement like tripe, recreational or a RMB? If they like them, I'm thinking about one or two every three days?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I just bought some today. A little pricey so I am just using them as a treat. Plus the fact that it is more like skin and bone... doesn't seem "nutritional".


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine came in today too...I'm going to give them one later after they finish their meal...I can't wait to see their reactions!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna says: "nom nom nom...me likez chiken feets!!"

They were a success! I think they're a good sorce of glucosamine, since they're basically just cartilage.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad she likes them too.


----------

